# Apple Zaps the "Profit Pod"



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

The Profit Pod infringes on Apple's Trademark, so says Apple. 

Does this count for anything with "Pod" in the name? I could see "iPod", but "Pod."

I remember Apple made the nice folks at ipodlounge.com change their name, which ended up http://www.ilounge.com/.


----------



## Jeepdude (Mar 3, 2005)

ehMax said:


> The Profit Pod infringes on Apple's Trademark, so says Apple.
> 
> Does this count for anything with "Pod" in the name? I could see "iPod", but "Pod."
> 
> I remember Apple made the nice folks at ipodlounge.com change their name, which ended up http://www.ilounge.com/.


I know it may seem like a little much, but if Apple isn't vigorous with anything that might infringe on it's trademarks, when the time comes where someone seriously infringes on the trademark, they'll have a harder time defending it as they've set precident by condoning those infringements they didn't go after.

It's strange, but that's what courts look at when determining relevance of an arguement.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

Weird! I'm curious if someone's named their child iPod... sounds crazy I know. Would Apple have any right's there to force them to change their name? I find Apple's similarities explanation rediculous! It's totally incorrect!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

7gabriel5elpher said:


> Weird! I'm curious if someone's named their child iPod... sounds crazy I know. Would Apple have any right's there to force them to change their name? I find Apple's similarities explanation rediculous! It's totally incorrect!


Gwyneth Paltrow and "Apple", lawsuit pending.:


----------

